# Advice on grinder



## Aamz23 (Aug 20, 2018)

Hi everyone

Pretty new to grinders but need some proper advice. Potentially at looking to replace my Sage BE with a Lelit Mara X. However need a grinder, my budget is around £500-£600. I mainly make flat whites, cappuccinos and lattes, so milk based espresso drinks. I make around 2-4 cups of coffee per day. Mainly buying beans from foundry and rave etc. Like rocko mountain etc. It ranges from light to dark roasts. I usually buy a bag finish it and buy something new so never use the same coffee beans over and over. Only time i use a 1kg bag of coffee is if there is a cheap offer.

I know the niche is highly recommended and I am very tempted however delivery time is August and ideally wanted something a lot sooner (i know distribution is delayed in these testing times). I know very little about grinders, seen as though the BE has one built in I never needed to buy one. What is the best grinder out there for me? Im looking for something that will last me a good 5 years or more.

Appreciate the help


----------



## Shayeskingston (Nov 7, 2019)

Not an expert by any means but @*Callumm *was on the Niche forum and was debating selling a new grinder if you're in the market and the only issue with the Niche is delivery time, could be worth a message


----------

